# Protein-factory.co.uk



## marc

www.protein-factory.co.uk

Right then here it is, this is my the site ive been working on and getting developed for what feels like an eternity :angry:

Its pretty much ready to go there are a few things i need to change on it im happy with the layout, but im not happy with a few things so there are still adjustments to be made, the site is currently taking payments through Safe2Pay, even though it states paypal on the homepage i cant get the bloody devlopers to allow the site to use both, i dont see why its so hard...theres a few things i will be changing and getting the developers to change because im not 100% happy with it, but its live so i thought i may aswell show you guys and get some feedback

So opinions/thoughts/ etc...Fire away

Lots more items will be coming soon too, i'll be putting MMA specific stacks together etc...just very very time consuming


----------



## marc

I deleted the above message yesterday, needed to fix a few things anyhoo feedback welcome


----------



## SanshouMatt

Site looks good, just from an SEO pont of view I'd get a blog on there and look at getting a news feed from MMA news sites (you can usually get a widget that you can paste into the HTML pretty easily). Also some user generated cotent would help (add product review options as a start), unique content is always going to help the site get found in Google. Only other thing is get the developer to use image tags so the pics of products are clickable, encourages people to click through onto products more easily.

Good luck with it, and anyone who'e not ordered from Marc really should, excellent service and prices from our glorious leader LOL!


----------



## marc

Cheers matt, i was hoping someone one here knew something about SEO,

I wanted the pics to be 'clickable' apparently the developers couldnt do it??

There having trouble doing basic things i ask of them, they cant change the url coding either to display product names, so i highly doubt they they can handle news feeds/blogs etc...

To be fair though i did only say i wanted a basic site to get me up & running, i will probably look to change the ISP to someone else who can hopefully develop it further in terms of SEO


----------



## djkt

Site Looks Great 

hope all goes well.

whats the best pre work out stuff you do? i need some


----------



## glenntipton

Quality Looking site Marc I will spread the word for you might be worth putting on the UK MMA tshirts as a sponser


----------



## marc

Cheers guys the site will have a shirt all of its own soon 

DJ probably the best pre workout drink ive had is this http://www.protein-factory.co.uk/www.protein-factory.co.uk/info.php?p=19&pno=0&pid=1622142&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=

They come in sachets and are bloody strong


----------



## SteSteez

Whats the price of them Nox Pump sachets Marc?

No price on the site


----------



## marc

there is mate choose an option from the drop down list and the price rotates to reflect the amount youve chosen


----------



## djkt

re: Nox Pump sachets

think ill order some tomorro good value man gunna get 15 i think 17 quid aint bad. whats the taste like?


----------



## SickShaolin

Yano what, looks pretty impressive mate. Very professional, which sounds stupid but alot of peoples business websites look ridiculous. Good look with that, did you pay or did you call in a favour?


----------



## Kunoichi

Looking good!

...with or without pink curtains


----------



## Cha$e

Looking good indeed


----------



## Si-K

Hiya Marc - unsure if this matters to people - it is something I look for (out of habit) you have put the number of servings but not the weight of stuff in Kilo's i.e Reflex 1 stop 28 servings for example rather than 1 kilo etc - don't know what people think of this - for me it gives me more of an idea/price comparison:rolleyes:


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Dymetadrine

&

enrage

Are they the best ones to use mate (we talked about it in PMs)


----------



## marc

Both Good products mate yes


----------



## marc

Finally got paypal working on the site, im still taking card payments with cards for anyone who dosent use paypal....still not 100% happy with the checkout section of the site but its getting there  anyone runs into any probs when ordering let me know


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> Hiya Marc - unsure if this matters to people - it is something I look for (out of habit) you have put the number of servings but not the weight of stuff in Kilo's i.e Reflex 1 stop 28 servings for example rather than 1 kilo etc - don't know what people think of this - for me it gives me more of an idea/price comparison:rolleyes:


Thanks Si


----------



## marc

djkt said:


> re: Nox Pump sachets
> 
> think ill order some tomorro good value man gunna get 15 i think 17 quid aint bad. whats the taste like?


Should have answered all this in one reply really but never mind...

DJ i'd be lying if i said they where nice Lol...you only need a small amount in water and neck them about half hour before you train, works bloody good but aint the best flavour in the world

The garnell enrage http://www.protein-factory.co.uk/www.protein-factory.co.uk/info.php?p=10&pno=0&pid=1611643&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought= is something i also rate and actually tastes nice


----------



## NLG

Ah! Cool. Will be sure to browse your stuff soon.


----------



## Yetiman

Marc it depends if you can be ****ed or not, but I saw on a site once and I thought it was a great idea....

It had a breakdown of every protein supplement they had, and the cost of each servings, so it was good to see which was better value for money etc.


----------



## marc

Good idea, unfortunatly the web developers are frigging idiots and wouldnt have a clue how to do that, im actually really surprised they made the site as attractive as it is, so something like that would have to wait until i move my site over to a new isp and a new developer can have a butchers at it


----------



## Imy

Forgot to mention, got my stuff Marc, swift as ever.

Those ECA's are really something, haha. I took two the first day, went to the gym and felt really sick after my workout, haha.

Sticking to one at breakfast and one pre-workout now, haha.

Fantastic service as always though!


----------



## marc

Glad you got your stuff in good time mate, haha yes i told you too just take 1...impatient arse


----------



## MDK

Cool Ive only just got round to looking but the site looks nice and the prices are good too! dont let "the web guys" hold you back though mate...try to make sure you have access to where the site is hosted etc...if you want the odd job doing here or there...there are companies online where you post the job, someone in india does the work, and you pay a one-off cost when tis done! very good way to get stuff done!


----------



## FlikstRR

like we have said via pm's Marc and simular to what MDK said... i was thinking about someone with some techy skills like myself or someone else whos keen on the subject with some decent knowledge could get involved in some way. 

quicker results if your interested in the subject, rather than just the cash at the end..


----------



## marc

Thanks guys, the new site will be live in a few days, which will be a lot more user friendly and easier on the eye i think


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Got all the stuff today Marc, thanks mate


----------



## marc

No problem


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc, just realised ya sent me reflex instant mass instead of instant whey !!

I've had a drink now though


----------



## marc

I'll kick the packing teams arse for you today...to be honest though for your goals its not too bad, just half the serving size and drink it as you would the instant whey, it will still help you gain lean mass it has got more carbs in it, but the carbs are low GI carbs (what you would get from a bowl of oats) so you wont gain unessary weight...if your not happy with it though i'll send you a reflex whey


----------



## PrideNeverDies

If you wouldn't mind sending the whey I would appreciate that (to my uni address), if ya havent got much of the whey left or need it, I can make do .. do you want me to send ya back the instant mass ?


----------



## james8

am i being stupid (probs) but i cant see the new protein factory?


----------



## marc

Your being stupid  It hasnt gone live yet...still a few problems to fix


----------



## FlikstRR

I'm gonna be making it even shinier before its released to the mass(es) .. hahaha i made a funny.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc did ya send any whey protein out mate ?


----------



## marc

jeevan said:


> marc did ya send any whey protein out mate ?


Mate sorry ive only just seen your earlier post duh...i'll send you a pm now


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Marc, did ya send that protein out to me mate ?


----------



## marc

Hi mate, yes ive just had a look on the system and it looks like a delivery attempt was made but nobody was home to sign for it, i've spoke to the couriers and they've arranged for it to be delivered again tommorow, they will more than likely collect the other Tub while they are there mate


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Im hoping you rememberd i live in uni halls in brum! U mean colect the mass gainer ? They wnt be able to pick up the mass gainer tub as uni post roo service is complicated.


----------



## Si-K

Jeevan's ate all the Instant Mass!!!!!! :laugh: ...with plenty of pot noodles and beer.


----------



## danny boy

just bought some delightful weight gainer and creatine..

i think i'm addicted to spending money on protein factory at the moment


----------



## Si-K

LOL...you wanna try working it the shop mate - especially when cutting weight (nightmare lots of tempting chocolate bars and shiney wrappers) - I might as well tell Marc to save the hassle of transferring wages to my bank as he gets it straight back!.


----------



## marc

Thanks Mate, i will look out for your order and make sure it leaves asap, was it ordered on Protein Factory or Factory supplements


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> LOL...you wanna try working it the shop mate - especially when cutting weight (nightmare lots of tempting chocolate bars and shiney wrappers) - I might as well tell Marc to save the hassle of transferring wages to my bank as he gets it straight back!.


Consider it done Si :thumb


----------



## danny boy

marc said:


> Thanks Mate, i will look out for your order and make sure it leaves asap, was it ordered on Protein Factory or Factory supplements


I ordered it on Protein Factory.. some Atlas weight gainer in chocolate flavour and some reflex creapure.

Thanks


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Marc, when ya do the youtube reviews, do 1 for gold standard and 1 for nutrabolics fighters food


----------



## marc

hi Jeevan we wont be getting any of the optimum nutrition whey its crazy expensive, at least Â£10 more for a 5lb tub than most proteins, i will get hold of some fighters food though


----------



## TheIceman5

Cheers for the PHD Pharma Whey mate, Delivery was with me within 2 days, Can't recommend Protein Factory enough. The choc mint is TASTY! Yum..........


----------



## HardManDan

Why not experience the LARGEST MARTIAL ARTS SHOW as a VIP Celebrity!

Limited to only 100 this is your chance to rub shoulders with the Stars of TMAS (NEC Birmingham) "Gok Wan, Scott Adkins, Warrior Gladiators, Zara Phythian, Silvio Simac, Eunus Huthart, Terry O'Neil". Experience the RED CARPET Treatment and treat your self today!

The Martial Arts Show

:tuf:thumb


----------



## FlikstRR

with one post and the content of said post being nothing to do with the thread content.. I would be tempted to delete this post and warn you for spam..

however as it is MMA related I'll let it go.

Please start a new thread in a suitable section in future.


----------



## tjay

Hey Guys

I am working on the new A-Team and having Rampage Jackson as BA is awesome. We have got some new footage of Rampage as BA. Support the new and improved B.A. Baracus in this weekend's UFC fight - 'Rampage vs Jackson'.The A - Team is in cinemas July 28th 2010. Take a look at this video to see him in action Welcome to Facebook | Facebook Show your support for B.A on the official A-Team UK Facebook page!

Videos Posted by The A-Team Movie UK Official Page: Meet B.A. [HQ] | Facebook


----------



## TheIceman5

Ever thought about getting some Protein-Factory tshirts made up with the website adress on them?

Could do with a new tshirt for training :happy:


----------



## marc

Protein Factory is dead now im afraid mate, Factory supplements is the Future!! We will be getting some T shirts within the next month or two so i will keep you posted


----------



## TheIceman5

Awesome mate!


----------



## TheIceman5

Marc i put an order in on Factory Supplements last Friday, Anyword when it will be delivered? Only had an email through on Saturday i think it was saying it was processing.

Cheers fella


----------



## marc

Odd, whats you order number mate i'll chase it


----------



## TheIceman5

1971/130810/03

Cheers buddy


----------



## Guest

Welcome to look Like UGG 5469 Adirondack The use of Classic Argyle Knit Boots from UGG is on vending now!

Related Articles:

ugg Classic Mini 5854

UGG 5450 Felicity


----------



## arnoldblack

why did u give up on protein factory ?


----------



## marc

Never gave up on it so to speak we just re-directed a bit, the old url is still live Protein Factory - it just re-directs you to our new site Supplements - Bodybuilding supplements - Supplements Nutrition - Sports Nutrition - Fat Burner - i dont know if you seen the old protein factory site but this one in terms of ease of use, SEO, landing pages etc is a much better and more powerful site than the old one, it is due a revamp soon too


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc, you need to get in some "smartshake" shakers, got mine yesterday, blooody brilliant


----------



## Si-K

we have been selling em for about 2 weeks mate - they are flying out the door..not sure the lads have had a chance to add em to the site tho - so if interested pm me or Marc :thumb gotta admit they are cool and make life alot easier than carrying 3 shakers around all day!


----------



## marc

smart shakers son SmartShake Shaker - SmartShake - Smart Shake - Shaker - Supplements - Sports Supplements - Sports Nutrition - theyve been on the site for about 2 weeks


----------



## PrideNeverDies

LMAO i woulda ordered it from you if i had seen it !


----------



## marc

You donut! haha


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Anyway .. ANYONE who uses supplements should get this shaker ..

It's got storage for 2-3 more powders , or just 1 and then use the other tray for all your tablets and pills

Its got a key fob holder

It's brilliant, and 7.99

BUY ONE!!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Do they have a ball whisk thing in them though????


----------



## marc

No there Gay - not that there is anything wrong with Gay!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

woah woah , this isnt brighton matt


----------



## GunnerKes

I got one of them smart shakers, came the other day with my diet whey. Proper good, cant go wrong with the black and gold colours


----------



## marc

Good to hear your gear arrived safely Kes


----------



## PrideNeverDies

marc, whats the reflex instant whey deluxe like ?


----------



## marc

We got a tub of this from Reflex and to be honest there is not a lot (if any) difference between the Whey deluxe and the Instant whey, we tried strawberry and chocolate both tasted the same, same consistancy etc


----------



## PrideNeverDies

so an extra tenner for nothing ?


----------



## marc

I would say so yeh - its going to do nothing different that Reflex whey and tastes the same


----------

